# Happy Xmas and well done!



## beeky (20 Dec 2007)

Just wanted to say Happy Xmas to everyone and well done to all the founding fathers of UKAPS. It's been great to see everything come together so quickly.

Although I'm relatively new I've seen it grow hugely since I joined and I just wanted to say congratulations and thank you to all the hard work you must have put in.


----------



## Arana (20 Dec 2007)

Here Here  

Merry Xmas All


----------



## Dan Crawford (20 Dec 2007)

It's been a pleasure and we couldn't have done it without all the enthusiastic members


----------



## George Farmer (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Lozbug (20 Dec 2007)

Have a wonderful Christmas Everyone


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.  It's been a great start and it's all down to the hard work you guys have done getting things going.  Well done.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (20 Dec 2007)

happy christmas 

ill be happy when its all over then i can go back to reading the forum!!


----------



## James Flexton (21 Dec 2007)

happy christmas everyone.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Dec 2007)

I'll add my note of festive cheer   have a good one.

Sam


----------



## Terry (21 Dec 2007)

As a novice and a recent member I've learnt a lot the past couple of months. Thanks for all your efforts.

Merry Xmas to one and all.

Terry


----------



## zig (21 Dec 2007)

Live in peace with all you touch.

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Dec 2007)

Oh ahy, that was abit deep Peter!lol

Have a good time people, enjoy your family's, food and drink, take a chill pill, and be good!

Happy xmass and a new year!

Regards,
Graeme


----------

